# Marilyn



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I forgot to tell you Mike and I talked the other day about my problems. He is such a nice person. What kind of Dr. calls the home of a patient? He calls the USA to try to help me. When we got ready to hang up I said Thank You, he said No thank God, I said okay Thank God for you.I HAVE to think positive and find my confidence again. Boy I lost that years ago. Got to find it though.THANKS for your help AGAIN.Kat


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep, he is a darling. He sent me the most beautiful email. It's so great that a professional actually cares about those he is helping


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Awww, thanks for sharing that, Kat! And also Amy! xx Yep, I can't believe how he so givingly helps people - and for FREE! It boggles the mind - most docs won't do that even when you pay them for an appointment!I smiled about the "thank you", "no thank God" - he says that to me too! I have been struggling with self-image and confidence as well due to years of not only IBS, but other stuff - but it all interconnects. I am still on the journey in other areas of my life, but getting there. When Mike was over here, my friend (of 30+ years who saw me spiral down in health, etc.) told Mike, "thanks for giving me my friend back..." He is one of the most caring and compassionate persons I have ever met - also very gentle and calming person!Kat, you (and Amy too) are on the road to recovery - I just know it!!! Be gentle with yourself, hon, and know that we are all here to support each other - the road is not easy, it is not short, and it doesn't happen overnight - but it DOES happen! You'll see.(((HUGS))) to ya!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for encouragment! I NEED IT.What would I do without you, Brett and Amy???????xxxTo you guys


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Awww big love fest in the hypno forum







I couldn't survive without you guys either xoxo


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

I make sure this is the last forum I read, for pick-me-ups. And btw...last night I woke up, but *without* the somewhat-fast hearbeat. I actually woke up confused.  And went right back to sleep...no negative dream content...did wake up again as it was getting light and had a little time to get back to sleep then, but, OH it feels good to have something closer to enough sleep! Ain't there yet, but...I see an off day coming up in the schedule and am thinking about whining and seeing if I can listen, even, just to the commentary...


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

UHMM, Group Hug? (((HUGS)))There. That feels better. She's right Kat, You'll get there, just remember we're all here for you, whatever it takes to get you where you need to be. Hope today is your turning point and you start to feel like a new woman.TTYL







Brett


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

oh that is cute pear. Thanks. I am going to learn how to do those cute things here one of these days.Kat


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I amazed myself Kat as I really haven't a clue what I'm doing


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Pear - I LOVE that graphic! Wish I knew how to do it as well - someday I will learn!







thanks for putting that here - we all need hugs - especially me lately... xx thanks very muchly.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Pear, You got skills!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Aww Pear xxx





















You have touched my heart - you are so sweet - you'll never know how much your kind gesture means to me - been going through a rough patch and your kindness helped me tremendously...A MILLION Thank yous. (((HUGS)))







-


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Your most welcome Marilyn. No one could be worse than me on the computer, honest. When I first joined this BB I could just about switch a computer on. Trying to get an avatar was a job and a half - I was looking on google for abattoirs


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

You OK Marilyn? If you need someone to talk to I'm right here. We're all here for you.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Yah, Marilyn, and you know how late *I'm* sometimes up...[tonight compiling medical papers to send off...Hey, I get paid! I haven't been able to work as much as usual so this is good..]Anyway, you have at least *one* person you can get hold of at odd hours...


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

(((Hugs))) Marilyn


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Aww, gee, thanks you guys.. you are the best!!It's just really hard on me right now - I have other (non IBS) health stuff goin' on along with dealing with my kids - worried about their future as well as mine - starting over at my age in life - like many folks have similar worries and stuff, but sometimes it gets a bit much for me.But I am on here late, so if I need to, I'll post it, and perhaps we can meet in the chat room!Thanks for your support everyone - it means the world to me - truly! I am blessed to be among such lovely folks here! xx


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Marilyn, I *am* an ex-med student...if you have questions...and I can still remember any dang scrap of it. Ask away...[I oughta be useful for *some*thing!]


----------

